# personal travel blog



## Treeshepherd (Oct 17, 2014)

Can I post a link to my personal travel blog here, without getting banned?


----------



## pismoe (Oct 22, 2014)

excellent , like to see more if there is more !!


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 22, 2014)

Just cut and paste the content here. No biggie. A few mouse clicks.
Don't be so lazy.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 23, 2014)

His car broke down so no log...er blog


----------



## a.passmore (Apr 14, 2015)

Treeshepherd said:


> Can I post a link to my personal travel blog here, without getting banned?



hey I'm looking to read travel blogs  stop leaving us in suspense!


----------



## a.passmore (Apr 17, 2015)

Also, I want advice about blog service providers! I'm going traveling in America - see my post TRAVELING IN AMERICA - ADVICE US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum but i also want advice on blog hosting. Becuase I'm going to be traveling around a lot, I think I'm only going to take my iPad since they're lightweight. Also I figure that if I really can't work with it I can alwys stop and buy a keyboard at an Apple store along the way. Anyway, I want my blog updates to be live, and also I think an app would be useful becuase I'm going to be using my iPad. WordPress has been suggested, as has evernote, but would be it better to just go with a hosting service - I was looking at this one. Which I think is also Wordpress compatible, but maybe not Evernote. Anyway. I'm going to be doing this for 6 months, and I want it to be as professional as possible - if anyone is familar with longterm travel blogging let me know!


----------

